# How safe is wire mesh in an aquarium?



## Otto72 (5 Nov 2015)

Soon I need to grow out some moss and was looking at the stainless steel wire mesh squares. I'm assuming this stuff is shrimp safe and doesn't rust or effect water parametres, only I'm a bit reluctant to put metal in a tank. Can you share your experiences in this and if there is a better/other option. Also where to buy. Thanks for your time, Gary


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Nov 2015)

Hi Otto, Yes stainless steel mesh is ok to use .It won't effect the water or shrimp.

Have a look in B-Q they some times have it 30cm x30cm so you will have to cut it yourself. They sell the tin snips too


----------



## Otto72 (5 Nov 2015)

Thanks for the info  there's also some 316 stainless steel ready cut I just seen on ebay, any idea what the number  means?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Nov 2015)

Otto72 said:


> Thanks for the info, there's also some grade 316 stainless steel ready cut I just seen on ebay, any idea what the number  means?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stainless_steel

I Have 5 pieces 4 8cm x 6cm and one half size If you want them I can send them to you no problem.

one photo


----------



## Otto72 (5 Nov 2015)

Fantastic I'll pm you now


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Nov 2015)

Ok


----------



## Nelson (5 Nov 2015)

http://www.themeshcompany.com/products/Coarse-Mesh---2mm---0.5mm-Hole-Size.html


----------



## Andy Thurston (5 Nov 2015)

Otto72 said:


> 316 stainless steel ready cut I just seen on ebay, any idea what the number means?


316 is old school for marine grade stainless steel, its salt resistant unlike lower grades


----------



## Richard Dowling (6 Nov 2015)

Its fine,  I have some as my shrimp guard on the filter inlet 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------

